# Can Anyone Suggest Any Good Arias/Operettas



## Harper (May 25, 2010)

*Hi, Can Anyone Suggest Any Good Arias/Operettas?

The only two real Arias and Overtures I know are:

Largo Al Factotum from The Barber of Seville as sung by Pavarotti, and
The Overture of The Barber of Seville
Nessun Dorma as sung by Andrea Bocelli, Pavarotti and Placido Domingo (separately)

and thats about it ... 

I do also enjoy Time To Say Goodbye and Con Te Partiro by Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli respectively.

So any help would be greatly welcomed 

Harper*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

The aria and performance that first got me into opera:




Lyrics/translation here since the clip doesn't have subs: http://classicalmusic.about.com/od/opera/qt/derhollerache.htm

Not an aria, but a duet featuring the ever-amazing Ms. Natalie Dessay




Opera doesn't have to be stuffy and "proper" 





A lovely baroque-era song from the incredibly underrated Jean-Philippe Rameau

Another piece featuring Natalie Dessay




Lyrics / translation here: http://classicalmusic.about.com/od/classicalmusictips/qt/les_oiseaux_dans_la_charmille.htm
Another performance of the same song, this time by Rachele Gilmore, a young soprano, making her Met debut where she filled in for an ill Kathleen Kim on 3 hours notice. One of my all time favorite performances -- first section is sung straight, but the ornamentals in the second half are just ... well, you'll see 





As always with youtube clips, choose the highest resolution possible in the lower right corner of the vid for best video / audio quality.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd be remiss if I didn't include these few as well:

Commendatore scene from Don Giovanni




Don Giovanni (Don Juan) has seduced / raped his way through most of Europe, and in one of his conquests killed the girl's father, a well-honored man (a 'Commendatore') who later had a statue erected in his honor. Headed home one night, Don Giovanni jokingly invites the statue to come dine with him. Yeah, that was a mistake.

The hilarious Via, Resti Servita




Marcellina (the older lady) has designs on Susanna's fiance, but manners at the time oblige them to be polite to each other. Ostensibly, at least.

Also, if you're familiar only with Pavarotti's Largo Al Factotum, you owe it to yourself to hear it sung by a proper baritone. I love Pavarotti as much as anyone, but it's meant to be sung by a baritone, not a tenor.





If there's any of the above you particularly enjoy -- or, if you can say what you might favor in opera (i.e., vocal types, comic / dramatic / tragic songs, baroque vs. classical vs. romantic eras) -- I can recommend more if you'd like.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Geeez! Where does one start? Here are but a few discs that would offer a solid introduction:














































**********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

***********


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Domingo sings "E lucevan le stelle - Puccini"
Just watched this production of Tosca last night and Domingo blew my socks off.

Te Kanawa sings "Porgi Amor - Mozart"

Vigorous baroque aria by Handel - aria starts about 1.05


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My favourite operetta is Johann Strauss II's _Die Fledermaus _(The Bat). Quite light, but can sound very "operatic" in parts, depending on the interpretation. There are many good (especially classic reissues) recordings on the market. Grab it if you like light opera/operetta, of the Viennese kind especially...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Not an aria, but a duet featuring the ever-amazing Ms. Natalie Dessay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this production and this is definitely the funniest part of it. Not many singers would have the chutzpah to carry that off, or the legs!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I love this production and this is definitely the funniest part of it. Not many singers would have the chutzpah to carry that off, or the legs!


One of the many things to love about her  From what I understand, Roman Polanski's production of Hoffman was rather poorly received, but Ms. Dessay's performance of Les Oiseaux is hilariously raunchy, or raunchily hilarious -- one of the two.




A shame that all the versions on YT have such poor audio.

e: lol, guess I already posted this earlier. Still, worth a rewatch


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I would suggest you look up the artists mentioned already on YouTube and just explore. Also look at different interpretations of the same aria.

Besides those mentioned I would look at in no particular order
Joyce Didonato
Kiri Te Kanawa
Frederica Von Stade
Mirella Freni
Juan Diego Florez
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Lawrence Brownlee
Hermann Prey
Bryn Terfel
Teresa Berganza
Natalie Dessay
Elina Garanca

I could name more but this should be enough to begin with

Have fun and enjoy the jouney


----------



## Harper (May 25, 2010)

*Thank You to everyone who replied with suggestions, there are quite alot so I'll report back when I've tried out several

Harper*


----------



## Harper (May 25, 2010)

*A quick update for everyone who has helped me

I have watched some of the videos and youtube links and I have to say I have found yet another aria which is a joy to listen to: Der Hölle Rache as sung by Diane Damrau. My first non-italian aria 

I have also listened to both Natalie Dessay's version and Rachel Gilberts and I do prefer Rachel Gilberts, however it was a close call since they were both fantastic.

As to Largo Al Factotum performed by Thomas Hampson, I was swept away because while I still prefer Signore Pavarotti but still the power and strength of Hampsons voice: simply amazing.

And yes, Andre, I am a fan of such Viennese things, I am a fan of Andre Rieu and by extension, Strauss Senior and Strauss Junior.*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Harper said:


> *A quick update for everyone who has helped me
> 
> I have watched some of the videos and youtube links and I have to say I have found yet another aria which is a joy to listen to: Der Hölle Rache as sung by Diane Damrau. My first non-italian aria
> 
> ...


Diana Damrau's version is truly amazing. While I adore Ms. Dessay, her tone (not to mention her approach to the song) is too sweet to do justice to this particular aria imo. She has a fantastic O Zittre Nicht on youtube, though.





If you like Andre Rieu, here are a couple great vids with soprano Carla Maffioletti:
Heia in den Bergen 



Les Oiseaux dans le Charmille: 



 (and keep an eye out for the blonde cellist on stage left 
Amplified, of course, but still great. Ms. Maffioletti is simply charming and impossible to take your eyes off of.
Audio quality on the second link is pretty poor, but worth watching anyway. Of course, these aren't Strauss, but are wonderful just the same

e: on a reread, I'm going to guess you were referring to Rachele Gilmore and Les Oiseaux dans la Charmille in your second paragraph. Included link to the Carla Maffioletti version as well -- while her voice isn't as good as Dessay or Gilmore's, her performance is simply hilarious and deserves a view. Joan Sutherland and Luciana Serra also have great versions of this aria on YT.


----------

